# Sub needed in Farmington, Michigan.



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

Sub needed Farmington, Michigan. Two sites, both hotels. Decent size lots, minimal walk work, salt work, etc.

If interested, please reply. Thanks.


----------



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

*Still waiting*

Hey, i sent u a PM and still haven't heard from u. I'd like to see what u have to offer. But, we are getting pretty close to winter. I don't like to overbook myself.
let me know whats up.


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

*sub for you*

Hey there what's up? Might be interested. How do you pay? Which 2 hotels are we talking about? Let me know.:waving:


----------



## Sharper Edge (Jan 26, 2005)

*Plow sites in Farmington*

Patrick I have three sites in Farm. already what sites do you need done? We plow best buy complex @ 275 & 8 mile
call 734-954-0444
fax 734-878-1943


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Hey still need help?*

Looking to find out which 2 places you are talking about? Replied to yours but no reply to mine. Either I can handle for you or the company I am going to be working with will. Let me know.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

Sharper Edge said:


> Patrick I have three sites in Farm. already what sites do you need done? We plow best buy complex @ 275 & 8 mile
> call 734-954-0444
> fax 734-878-1943


hey if you ever need help at that best buy i have a loader onsite at 7 mile and haggerty


----------

